# PX wheels Blackpool shut down?



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Been trying to get onto their website for a week now, to get in touch with them about having my ST wheels refurbed but not getting anywhere.

It's not showing up in my google searches anymore either.

Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Doesn't look good, they used to be on ebay aswell.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Aye, noticed their account on ebay was gone too.

Bugger! 
Guess I've gotta look for another place to get my wheels done


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Try Wheel Repair Centre in Preston.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

I got a text off px-wheels the other week saying they were moving premises and selling off all there wheel stock cheap ?


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Wish I'd known that when I was looking for wheels!

Wonder if they've moved and changed name?


----------

